# I smelled my fart just now, and it made me throw up.



## eachandeveryhighway (Sep 13, 2010)

but for real.. I am in Seattle Washington right now and met these shitty traveler hippy dipshits.. they started telling me a story about Kirby yard in San Antonio involving my friends and I. They were telling me my own story from one of my friend's perspectives. It was pretty awesome.

But that fart was pretty gnarly.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Sep 13, 2010)

Umm.....


----------



## sweet potatoe (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah those stories are always great, along with the ones they tell all your friends about being "road dogs" just uder the basis that you were around a train yard at the same time


----------



## sweet potatoe (Sep 16, 2010)

good job on the fart though, thats impressive


----------



## headwound (Sep 18, 2010)

I've never found anything more entertaining than Juggalo junkies and twackers in Seattle. Next time ya gotta fart be like me and draw a face on the sidewalk then fart on that.


----------

